# Forum Home Renovation Tools & Products  Buying an Air Compressor - Must be from Bunnings ?

## Boeing777

Hi All, 
I need to get an air compressor for nailing, spraying and some other reno work., I'd like something better than the $99 Project Air 2HP special, we've got one at work for dusting and it seems to be very wheezy and loud.  
It has to be from Bunnings (vouchers), I've visted my two local ones and other than the $99 ones they have a "Trade Air" TA-TD2540V 2.5HP 40L vertical air compressor for $199 or a Stanley AC6459 belt driven unit for $585 - but since I can't find any information on either unit online I'm thinking they must just be cheap chinese knockoffs. I don't mind spending upto $600 for something good quality (but not on a chinese unit!)- does anyone know of any brands that bunnings might be able to order in? I asked in both the tool shops but they didn't have any clue what other brands they had available.

----------


## sundancewfs

In my experience, belt driven ones are quieter than direct drive.

----------


## ringtail

x 2. Limiting yourself to bunnies is going to hurt big time. Do yourself a favour and go to trade tools and at least have a look at what they have for a comparison. Make sure you get the right compressor for the right job, as some simply will not do what you want.( be totally honest with the sales staff )( dont bother asking anyone at the store begining with B, they have no idea)  Its all about free air delivery. Maybe use your bunnies vouchers for something else.

----------


## GCP310

the stanley unit looks pretty good. it would be my choice.

----------


## andy the pm

I have a trade air one and its ok for around the home renovations. My only complaints are its noisy and the cut in pressure switch is set too low when nailing hardwood but to be honest I haven't even looked to see if its adjustable, if its not I'll get around to replaceing the pressure switch set up with another one and include an inline oiler..
Oh, and if you can afford it, get yourself a retractable hose line set up, much better than trying to uncoil/coil a 10m air line....

----------


## Oldsaltoz

2.5 HP is about maximum for a single phase compressor so look for a 2.5 as a minimum, almost all cut in and out pressure switches are adjustable, if installing an oiler keep it close to the user end and not via your main line, you could end up with oil in your paint when spraying later on. 
As for not wanting one from China, look at the trade makes, you will find the bulk of them are now made in China and motors from Tiwan. 
Good luck. :Smilie:

----------


## The Bleeder

Basically it's what Oldsaltoz has said. 2.5 is about the max for single phase compressors. All compressors are noisy but the belt drives are a lot quieter.  
Sound like the Stanley would be the one. I tried a search and only got hits on auctions. 
Find out what the FAD usage of the tools you wish to get then go to Bunnings and see if some there can get the specs/user manual for you to have a look at. 
Do the comparison to see whether that compressor will be up to it. 
I have a Scorpion XRV13 50L tank (Yes it's Chinese). Runs well, powers nail/framing guns, rattle guns and spray kits. It gives about 180L/min FAD. Max pressure 150psi. 
The only other thing is get a second air hose and label it 'FOR SPRAY GUN ONLY' that way oil in the paint is minimised.

----------


## andy the pm

> The only other thing is get a second air hose and label it 'FOR SPRAY GUN ONLY' that way oil in the paint is minimised.

  I'd just fit a filter to my spraygun on a QR coupling...also my trade air comp has 2 outlets so auto oiler and non return valve (before the oiler) on one outlet, dryer/filter on the other if I was spray painting...

----------


## Boeing777

Hi All,  
I ended up going with the "Trade Air" unit since they (unlike Stanley) were nice enough to return my emails requesting some more specs. I chose the TA-TD2540V because I prefer the vertical layout and although its only 5CFM it is probably enough to cope with what I want since the most demanding thing I'll be doing will be very occasional spraying and it will be fairly small. 
Since there isn't much info about this model around, I'll post an in depth review of it in a few months time once I've used it more but here are some points for anybody looking; 
- It has dual outlets already fitted with nitto-style quick releases, which saves money over their other models that just come with the threaded coupler. 
- It lacks an air shutoff valve which is annoying, but the pressure control knob does bleed the air so you can just turn it all the way down. 
- Time to fill the tank to 115psi is 2 minutes 20 seconds on average. 
So if (when) this unit breaks down I'll let everyone know so you can tell me "We told you so" - Then I'll be off to trade tools to buy a Renegade unit  :Biggrin:

----------


## ringtail

Pay particular attention to the Free Air Delivery. In order for it to be legit, it must have a sticker on it from the mob that certify that sort of thing. Ive seen heaps of cheapy compressors ( trade air / scorpion/ anything from supercheap etc...) that have no certification at all but state they deliver 180 lt / min. Rubbish. Thats why I bought mine from trade tools - fully certified 170 lt / min free air delivery. Mines the belt drive HD170. I'm expecting 20 years out of it - easy.

----------


## multiblade

hi
This is just what you need, comments from someone that knows just about nuthin about compressors.
Up until recently i worked for a guy that was very tight with what he spent so we only bought cheap nasties...
Recently I bought one, (also a cheap nasty) from bunnings. (poor, therefore tight also) 
Over the last 10 years I have noticed this about cheap nasties...
1... YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR
2... They last heaps longer, run smoother and quieter if you bother to check or maintain them. I.e, occasionally check the oil. Drain the pressure and water from them. Don't reverse into them. (joking) Dont stand near them when one of the pressure nozzles rips off from metal fatigue and fires off like a bullet (not joking)
Seriously I cant emphasize this enough. if you take 2 machines the same, treat one like @@@@@ and treat the other properly, within months, you would swear they were different makes and models.
3... Even the cheapies, I.e, the last 2 from bumings interesting were unoffically adjustable. They have/had a mechanical pressure switch like you get in water systems for when pumps kick in and out. Unscrew the screw, take of the cover, screw the adjuster up on down, it adjusts when it kicks in/out. The last one was kicking in at the wrong time, and by adjusting it to the edge of the redline, (within the safety) it was able to do the hardwood work we needed.
4... Ignore point 3. Dont ever make ignorant adjustments to machines unless your friend is between you and the potential explosion.

----------

